# iPhone or Androids? And Why?



## kunstrux (Jan 13, 2016)

We've heard and seen some surveys saying that most contractors use Androids instead of iPhone. We are curious why and want to have a small poll here to see if that's true.

Share your experience with us and recommend any good apps for your business as well. Thanks.:clap:

-Kunstrux Team


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Android because I don't like apple products. I now really like my android. My wife, who has had an iPhone for just as long, has said many times she will be switching to android for her next phone.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

Android more due to the fact that I was already set up with google products and it was super simple to bring in all my contacts and native support for their apps. 
I don't have anything against the apple products, just didn't see the need to learn a new platform to get the same end result.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

iPhone, had for years, see no need to change. 

BuildCalc. 

Tom


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Android, because you can't get a 8" screen apple phone.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

It's been argued to death on here. It's personal preference. I'm personally an android user but I've owned an iPhone in the past. 

Bought BuildCalc for both. Well worth the money.


----------



## carpenter uk (Nov 25, 2009)

I have always used android but recently bought an iphone 6s
The phone its self is nice but the android operating system is much better and has better apps available i.e call blockers, text apps 

One benefit of the iphone is the way it syncs with my macbook - i can answer calls and send texts from my computer when im at my desk so there is pro's & cons to both


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

carpenter uk said:


> I have always used android but recently bought an iphone 6s
> The phone its self is nice but the android operating system is much better and has better apps available i.e call blockers, text apps
> 
> One benefit of the iphone is the way it syncs with my macbook - i can answer calls and send texts from my computer when im at my desk so there is pro's & cons to both


If you want to block a number-----in the Recents menu (tap the phone in the bottom banner, you'll see a menu at the bottom of the screen) tap the circled I next to the number, scroll to the bottom of the screen that comes up-tap "Block this Caller". 

Tom


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Android, because.....I don't know......I've always used Android and don't have a single complaint :laughing:


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I like android for file management and ease of use, I just find the apple operating system to be ass backwards


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Switched to Android. They both have a long way to go.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm just an apple hater.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

My flip phone doesn't have an OS.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I am still on my "product evaluation" for the iPhone and iPad that my cell phone carrier has been so graciously and generously able to let me participate in. 

But overall I think that the Android is better for contractors just because of it's flexibility. I can charge up a few batteries in advanced and pack a few SD cards and I'm good for about a week or so without having to plug in or finding things to delete from the phone to make space.

The iPhone is fine if you just use it for pictures and email but it doesn't have that same Swiss Army knife appeal that Androids have.. namely phones in the Samsung line of products.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> I'm just an apple hater.



Welcome to the club. Membership is at an all time high.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

There's an interactive decking program where you can switch colors, railings, balusters borders all the flavors. BUT IT'S ONLY AVAILABLE WITH APPLE.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I'd go back to a tin can and a string or smoke signals before I went with that dam fruit purveyor....:whistling


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

iPhone.
Android and google suck monkey ass.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

m1911 said:


> iPhone.
> Android and google suck monkey ass.


Don't be scared of what you don't know...


----------



## christoff (Jul 16, 2009)

I went from Apple 3g long ago to Android and now back to Apple last year, there just seems to be less glitches and headaches with apple for me.


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

iPhone because I like the way it syncs everything with my Mac.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TWhite said:


> iPhone because I like the way it syncs everything with my Mac.



My iPhone syncs with my PC. I have iCloud on my PC.


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> My iPhone syncs with my PC. I have iCloud on my PC.


That's really great.


----------



## carpenter uk (Nov 25, 2009)

I dont think its clear cut, both have good features, its deciding which are more important to you


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TWhite said:


> That's really great.



Not really great no. Dropbox is a lot more capable as a cloud setup. That would be great.


----------



## bigdaddyrooster (Jul 16, 2015)

It is clearly a matter of opinion. You will read some people that will complain about both. I would try both and make an educated decision through experience. Phones are cheap enough now to do that. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

bigdaddyrooster said:


> It is clearly a matter of opinion. You will read some people that will complain about both. I would try both and make an educated decision through experience. Phones are cheap enough now to do that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


$600+ is cheap? You pay it up front or as a higher monthly fee.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> My flip phone doesn't have an OS.


Of course it does. It's a computer.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I have both. One is really great and the other is an iPhone.


----------



## bigdaddyrooster (Jul 16, 2015)

Golden view said:


> $600+ is cheap? You pay it up front or as a higher monthly fee.



You can get an entry level phone in either direction for $100 subsidized for 14 days. You really have to try it yourself. People are very passionate about what they like and dislike and will create a thread pages long of dribble bashing each other. Some of it funny, some just stupid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LI-Remodeler (Feb 3, 2015)

No particular reason for going with my Samsung Galaxy. I'm not into all the bells and whistles of anything, I just need the nuts and bolts. E-mail, text, phone calls, camera, and memory to save pictures. I'm not a big app user but do use Evernote and Dropbox


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Of course it does. It's a computer.


Jitterbug V 1.0?


----------



## going_commando (Feb 19, 2013)

I prefer android, but that is all it is, personal preference. Millions of people prefer IOS, millions prefer android. It does what I want, syncs with my google account stuff, syncs well enough with Office 365, and I love that my phone can still take microSD cards. I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 3, and hate the Samsung dicked-over interface, but love the screen size and performance of the phone. The stylus and additional features are great too, but my next phone will be a google Nexus phone again (6P probably), just to go back to vanilla android.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

going_commando said:


> I prefer android, but that is all it is, personal preference. Millions of people prefer IOS, millions prefer android. It does what I want, syncs with my google account stuff, syncs well enough with Office 365, and I love that my phone can still take microSD cards. I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 3, and hate the Samsung dicked-over interface, but love the screen size and performance of the phone. The stylus and additional features are great too, but my next phone will be a google Nexus phone again (6P probably), just to go back to vanilla android.


You could try a home screen replacement like Nova and set it up the way you want.


----------



## going_commando (Feb 19, 2013)

Youngin' said:


> You could try a home screen replacement like Nova and set it up the way you want.


I could, but I haven't been techy in a while, so doing anything like that scares me. Heck, I used to run linux on my computers and crap, but now I want it to just work, and not mess with it. Touchwiz sucks, but it works, so I will live with it until my contract is up, and then play with whatever Google has for a virgin Nexus phablet with lots of storage.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

going_commando said:


> I could, but I haven't been techy in a while, so doing anything like that scares me. Heck, I used to run linux on my computers and crap, but now I want it to just work, and not mess with it. Touchwiz sucks, but it works, so I will live with it until my contract is up, and then play with whatever Google has for a virgin Nexus phablet with lots of storage.


They aren't that bad to adjust actually. The Nexus is a good choice though, I've had 2.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

You don't need to root a android phone to reconfigure it anymore. I run GoLauncher and it's very modified with no rooting.


----------



## going_commando (Feb 19, 2013)

Youngin' said:


> They aren't that bad to adjust actually. The Nexus is a good choice though, I've had 2.


Hmm, might be something to look into. I switched to the Note 3 from a Galaxy Nexus, so I was pretty spoiled with vanilla android for a while. Before that it was a Samsung before they figured out touchwiz, and an LG before that which was an archaic smart phone.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Modern androids are set up to accept new home screens. It opens up a new tab in settings to switch between stock and modified. No screwing around with anything that could brick your phone.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

I am quite frustrated with smart phones. It's really the touch screen. I have bought the screen protectors, but they crack. I bought the case, to protect the edges, but, that effects texting. Frequently, while on the phone, I go into airplane mode inadvertently, and/or the flashlight comes on.

There was a time, when the flip-phone had a navigation feature. I don't know why they stopped doing that, as that is all I want (text, talk, navigation, voice memo, calculator). 

Don't get me wrong, smart phones are great for picture taking, music, and looking up silly trivia questions. But, they certainly do not abide to the k.i.s.s. rule.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

iPhone and iPad for me....Wife and both daughters have Androids. Watched all their headaches when they had to learn how to use/switch to them.

If it ain't broke don't fix it. :thumbsup:


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

flashheatingand said:


> There was a time, when the flip-phone had a navigation feature. I don't know why they stopped doing that, as that is all I want (text, talk, navigation, voice memo, calculator).


I agree. My flip phone worked PERFECTLY in the blizzard yesterday. Once you get snow on your touchscreen you can forget about dialing and texting accurately.


----------

